# Problem mit CP343-1 und Profinet IO System



## v3rtex (11 Februar 2008)

Mein Problem ist folgendes:

Als Azubi im 3. Lehrjahr habe ich vor einiger Zeit die Aufgabe bekommen eine komplette Anlage mit verschiedenen Bus Systemen (ASI, Profibus und Profinet) für Ausbildungszwecke aufzubauen. 
Kurz danach bekam ich die Baugruppen zur Verfügung gestellt:

(Digital/Analog in und out lass ich in der Auflistung mal weg)

CPU 317-2 DP
CP 343-2
CP 343-1
Siemens ASI Netzteil 
IM151-1 STANDARD (ET200S)
IM151-3 PN (ET200S)
TP177B
ET200eco

Bisher habe ich alles soweit in Griff bekommen, das heißt ASI Bus läuft, Profibus läuft.

Das einzige Problem das ich jetzt noch habe, ist die IM151-3 PN mit dem CP 343-1 zu verbinden.



Wenn ich im Step7 den CP 343-1 auf mein Rack hinzufüge, sollte ich automatisch ein Profinet IO System 
geliefert bekommen (wie bei der CPU das Profibus DP Mastersystem), oder etwa nicht?

Laut Siemens Hilfe kann man mit Rechtsklick auf den CP343-1 ein Profinet IO System hinzufügern, jedoch 
ist das bei uns im Step7 nur Grau hinterlegt und kann nicht angeklickt werden.



Von einem Siemens Mitarbeiter habe ich bereits versichert bekommen, dass die CP343-1 genau das Richtge für unsere Aufgabe ist.




Suche hatte ich im Vorraus schon benutzt aber nichts gefunden.


Leider hab ich jetzt absolut keine Idee mehr und selbst unsere Inbetriebnehmer haben keine Idee und recht wenig mit Profinet zu tun.

Und verzeiht mir bitte meine Unwissenheit, denn Unterstützung habe ich bei dem Projekt absolut nicht.


----------



## JesperMP (11 Februar 2008)

Wichtig ist das es um ein CP343-1 handelt, und nicht ein CP343-1 LEAN.

Wenn OK, denn in den Eigenshaften - unter den PROFINET Reiter - gibt es ein schalter "Profinet IO Controller" (*). Wenn aktiviert, erscheint es automatisch ein profinet master system.

*: Vielleicht heisst dies etwas anders bei ein deutschsprachiges STEP7.


----------



## MajorutyOfOne (11 Februar 2008)

:icon_rolleyes: Ich habe das mal eben ausprobiert : 6GK7 343 - 1EX30-0XE0 V2.0 eingefügt , dann Einstellungen(Ethernet) vornehmen und bestätigen.
Dann Doppelklicken und in dem Reiter "Profinet" Profinet-IO-Controller ankreuzen . Hast du das gemeint ?
PS:Leider zu spät gewesen


----------



## v3rtex (11 Februar 2008)

Bisher habe ich nichts mit Profinet IO Controller angekreuzt oder aktiviert. 
Morgen werde ich das als Erstes überprüfen.

Danke schonmal für die Hilfe von euch und ich werde mich nochmal melden ob es funktioniert.


----------



## v3rtex (12 Februar 2008)

Heute wollte ich nun die Eintellungen prüfen, und musste nach einer Stunde feststellen dass mir ein CP343-1 mit der Bestellnummer [SIZE=-1]6GK7343-*1EX11*-0XE0 zu Verfügung gestellt wurde, der aber nach Angaben von Siemens kein IO Profinet unterstützt.

Zu Deutsch: Ich hatte die 1EX11 anstatt der 1EX21 Version bekommen (die ich eigentlich auch bestellt hatte)

Nachdem dies nun geklärt war habe ich die 1EX21 in meine Hardware Konfig eingefügt.

Nach erstellen des Profinet Systems wollte ich meine IM151-3 PN daran "virtuell" anschliessen, bekam aber die Fehler Meldung dass meine neue CP343-1 (1EX21) keine "Erweiterte Profinet Diagnose" unterstützt.

Eine erfolgreiche Funktion wurde mir vorher jedoch von einem Siemens Mitarbeiter am Telefon genau mit den Bestellnummern der CP343-1 und der IM151-3 versichert.


Gibt es nun eine Möglichkeit die beiden trotzdem zum Laufen zu bekommen?
(Firmware etc...)

Danke schonmal
[/SIZE]


----------



## röhrengertl (16 Februar 2009)

*Hab auch so ein Teil*

Bist Du schon damit weitergekommen? Ich hänge hier auch fest!


----------



## MSB (16 Februar 2009)

@röhrengertl
Nein du hängst nicht hier fest, da du keinen IO-Controller willst,
sondern laut deiner Aussage ein IO-Device brauchst ... was vom 1EX21 aber nicht unterstützt wird.


----------



## Garog (16 Februar 2009)

Ohne Austausch der Baugruppe wird v3rtex es auch nicht geschafft haben weil seine gewünschte Funktion nicht mit dem CP geht...


----------

